# Wishful ideas for Animal Crossing NH Thread



## Poppies_92 (Jan 14, 2021)

Thought I would make a fun forum topic for things you would like/wish to see added into ACNH and for the community to have discussions on.

I figure I would start with the idea of having a personal digital photo album within the game. I enjoy taking photos a lot when I have free time and it seems strange are only options are social media and the switch photo app lol. Figure we could collect stamps and such and it adds a little something extra into the game lol


----------



## xara (Jan 14, 2021)

a photo album along with collecting stamps would be super cute, honestly! 

there’s a few features that i’d love to see at some point but the one thing that i’m _dying_ for is the ability to hug my villagers. it could be a reaction or as an option when talking to a villager, one that wouldn’t show up until your friendship level is at a certain point (similar to how the option to give gifts to your villagers isn’t available until a few days after they’ve moved in). this probably won’t ever come to fruition but i _really_ hope that it does.


----------



## Rosch (Jan 14, 2021)

My very wishful idea is to have a vacation island/resort that has:

Shops of other NPCs (Re-Tail, HHA, Shampoodle, GracieGrace, Post Office, Police Station, Club LOL, Katrina)
Mini hotel where special NPCs (like Rover, Katie, or Tortimer) and other villagers go (so you have several options and pick who you want to invite to live on your island)
Villa (which you can buy so you can have a house there)
Island Tours (for Kapp'n)
Or just give me a Happy Home Designer for the Switch.


----------



## Burumun (Jan 14, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Or just give me a Happy Home Designer for the Switch.



On this, I'd love it if they added a new HHD game as DLC for New Horizons, maybe with more in-game features, like decorating your villagers' homes. 

Other than that, I was thinking the other day it would be nice if they added a "Terraforming+" app, since so many people want to be able to landscape similarly to how we can decorate indoors. Maybe it could be unlocked once you reach five stars.


----------



## _Donut_ (Jan 14, 2021)

One can only dream...   

Game mechanic wise;
- Send items to storage from outside the house
- Retrieve materials from storage when crafting
- Being able to open inventory when sitting down
- Being able to open/close gates via nook phone
- See other players on (mini)map

And even though these are probably on its way already, I've been looking forward to Brewster & an upgrade for the Nooklings!


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 14, 2021)

the photo album idea is adorable! I also would *love* Kapp'n to return and be able to take us to another island that has NL/CF main street vibes - this would obv also involve the return of Brewster, Katrina etc which I would also love. and then I'd just love some QoL updates like being able to bulk craft, and go straight from one NM island to another without having to return to your own island in the middle


----------



## moon_child (Jan 14, 2021)

Being able to still see villagers on mystery islands and invite them even when you have a full roster and being able to choose who they can kick out when you invite them.


----------



## Angelbearpuppy (Jan 14, 2021)

I would love smaller events to be recognized it does not even have to be big or an all day thing, but it would be fun if they mentioned smaller holidays instead of skipping them all together.


----------



## acnh.eclipse (Jan 14, 2021)

I wished they added the main area (outside nooks homes) from HHD, obviously we wouldn’t need a hospital and stuff so why don’t they replace those buildings with other NPC shops


----------



## MikkiC306 (Jan 14, 2021)

Let me put rugs on the ground outside. Simple enough. Oh and store trees and flowers I've dug up in my storage or at least place them without having to plant. Maybe in a pot or something. Separate clothing storage from main storage. And let me hang art and wall accessories on the sides of the cliffs like a wall.


----------



## Wickel (Jan 14, 2021)

I'd love to be able to hang garlands in between two trees. So you can walk underneath them and make like a light-up or decorated pathway.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 14, 2021)

As a few others have said, I'd like a HHD mechanic. My twist on this is where we could self-volunteer to redecorate a villager's home using furniture from our own pockets. The same as we did in New Leaf with the Museum Giftshop exhibits, and not like Harv's Island or the HHD game where we have free unlimited furniture.

However, seeing the datamining data on the villagers' homes and how their houses are designed with place markers for their furniture, I feel like this mechanic would be incompatible. So this will probably never be a thing.


----------



## Diegoboy (Jan 14, 2021)

I'd like to have the ability to decline a DIY from a villager that I already know/don't want.

Release sea creatures while swimming, without full pockets.

Have models made of the sea creatures.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 14, 2021)

Being able to pull resources from pocket and storage when crafting. When you're outside it won't obviously work.
Having manilla clams stack
Being able to bulk craft if you have enough materials to do so (this would come in handy for things like fishbait)
Being able to craft and customize from the same screen
Being able to mass buy in Nooklings and Able's dressing room (also changing it so you don't have to wear what you bought or send it home)
Less dialogue form Orville and fix up the entire set up for going online. (Seems there's a lot of unnecessary steps. I don't recall NL being as time consuming)

These really don't seem like hard fixes and something they could easily do with what they already have. What I would really like, but there's no way to know if they have any plans to implement them are;

Something akin to Club Tortimer
Cyrus and Reese (or someone who can customize all the non-craftable items)


----------



## Sgtpilki3742 (Jan 14, 2021)

For isabel to say which one of the regulars (redd, celeste etc) are visiting that day in her daily waffle... Sorry, opening! 
Targeting for the tools so you can see where on the floor you are aiming at, 
Love the idea of hugging residents! 
Daily checklist possibly, for the things you should do once a day, (as I forget stuff to quickly!) 
Multi crafting! 
Multi printing from the nook mile terminal
That's about all I can think of off the top of my head! 
Have fun


----------



## McRibbie (Jan 14, 2021)

Sgtpilki3742 said:


> For isabel to say which one of the regulars (redd, celeste etc) are visiting that day in her daily waffle... Sorry, opening!



Have you considered just, y'know, talking to your villagers? They do tell you about this.

with that in mind I _would _like Isabelle's morning dialog to have more stuff, because it's nice character stuff for her despite the fact it repeats way too often? It's better for her than just her telling you who's here today, because that oversimplifies the game and just reduces her to basically being a talking menu.

also replace the "what should I do?" option with Nook after you've paid off all your house, so that you can just have Nook talk about himself?


----------



## tajikey (Jan 14, 2021)

Some really great ideas listed. I'll add that for the times I knock on the door of a villager who isn't home, the message gives me a general idea as to where they went. For example, "I'm sorry I'm not home right now, but you might find me at Molly's/the Museum/Nook's/Abel's/fishing/catching bugs/smelling flowers/etc." This would be a great way to cut down on time when trying to find a certain someone.

Also, I'd like the option to turn off the daily phone call from Nook's telling me how much money was deposited into my Savings.


----------



## Sgtpilki3742 (Jan 14, 2021)

McRibbie said:


> Have you considered just, y'know, talking to your villagers? They do tell you about this.
> 
> with that in mind I _would _like Isabelle's morning dialog to have more stuff, because it's nice character stuff for her despite the fact it repeats way too often? It's better for her than just her telling you who's here today, because that oversimplifies the game and just reduces her to basically being a talking menu.
> 
> also replace the "what should I do?" option with Nook after you've paid off all your house, so that you can just have Nook talk about himself?



They do?? I have not heard this to be honest! I'll keep talking to them as see, thanks for letting me know


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 14, 2021)

McRibbie said:


> Have you considered just, y'know, talking to your villagers? They do tell you about this.





Sgtpilki3742 said:


> They do?? I have not heard this to be honest! I'll keep talking to them as see, thanks for letting me know



tis true. Villagers will tell me things like _"Somebody has washed up on shore"_. I know then Gulliver is in town. I also recall them saying something along the lines of _"I saw Flick wondering around. That guy sure loves his bugs"_. I'm not sure what the priority is though for these dialogues.


----------



## absol (Jan 14, 2021)

i want more accessories, earrings and wings in particular!
they're in pocket camp so it's not that farfetched but I'm still kinda doubtful


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 14, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Less dialogue form Orville and fix up the entire set up for going online. (Seems there's a lot of unnecessary steps. I don't recall NL being as time consuming)



I do agree Orville's dialogue needs to be improved. Though the time it takes to open your gate to all friends online is about as long as it takes in New Leaf.

I timed this in New Leaf a few weeks ago and if I remember correctly, it took 22 seconds for Porter to open the gate. I just timed it today and it took 25 seconds  to get Orville to open my gate.

The real problem comes from using a dodo code. It adds a bunch of dialogue we have been told over and over. Especially the dialogue about strangers visiting if we choose "let everyone in". And for whatever reason, there is a short awkward pause where Orville stares at you and blinks for 1-2 seconds.


----------



## psiJordan (Jan 14, 2021)

I’d love to see a music app on the Nook Phone!
You could create playlists of KK songs that play around you all the time, and there would even be some premade playlists of the hourly music from last games


----------



## annex (Jan 14, 2021)

Someone mentioned this on another thread, and I love their idea. Pokemon plushies.

I love anything farm. It would be nice if we got rewards for putting bells in the bank. Rewards would be a chicken, pig, goat, sheep, cow , horse. All can be customized. This would give me a reason to make and save bells.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 14, 2021)

I don't see this happening but I would like the pink trees to be around longer.
I would like a green house to store shrubs and flowers. Even if only 20. Idealy 50.
Rugs outside would be super nice.
I like the idea of terraforming and placing items in a similar manner to how you can place things in your house.
I want ferris wheels to go with the teacup rides and match.
I would like more ramp options. Most of them are stairs.
Customization of patio and lamp posts of Resident Services. Customizing the building too would be a plus. Maybe more than the color, we could have style (architecture options).
Would like to see lemon and banana trees.
Would love to see berry bushes we can harvest and or use.(strawberry blueberry raspberry blackberry)
Maybe it sounds werid but i think it would be fun for mini dolls of each villager and npc to exist in the game. They can be recieved by high friendship through the mail system. Think of pokedolls in pokemon games.
I loved the music in Blathers tent at the beginnining of the game. I hope to hear it in the future on a trip to either your own moni island or a mini island you visit that has a market/shops.
Decor items that exist in the museum would be nice for personal use.
Hope to see upgrades to buildings and more new npc visits.
Island map to graph every tile would be helpful.
This is all I can think of right now.
Oh bridge and fence customization.


----------



## Poppies_92 (Jan 14, 2021)

Not game related, but a cool idea would to add KK slider songs onto Spotify and other music apps. The higher quality would be a plus also.


----------



## Diegoboy (Jan 14, 2021)

I'd also like to see the "New Leaf Megaphone" brought back.


----------



## ForeverSoaring (Jan 14, 2021)

I love all of the ideas mentioned here so far! 
Here’s a really small thing that bugs me: when decorating outside, I want to be able to rotate the individual items on a table instead of the table itself. It’s pretty annoying on 4-tile tables that the items in the back two slots have to either be backwards or sideways! 
Having some way to display wall mounted furniture outside would also be nice.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 14, 2021



MiniPocketWorld said:


> I don't see this happening but I would like the pink trees to be around longer.
> I would like a green house to store shrubs and flowers. Even if only 20. Idealy 50.
> Rugs outside would be super nice.
> I like the idea of terraforming and placing items in a similar manner to how you can place things in your house.
> ...


I love all of these suggestions, but the idea of my character having a doll of Stella in their house...it’s making me tear up with joy!!


----------



## jefflomacy (Jan 14, 2021)

Diegoboy said:


> I'd also like to see the "New Leaf Megaphone" brought back.



To expand on this, since the Switch has no microphone... I was hoping we would get a texting app on your phone in-game so you could ask villagers where they are. Sadly we haven't yet.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Jan 15, 2021)

I wish there would be something like a service (maybe via the Nintendo Switch Online app) to import certain items from Pocket Camp into New Horizons. Like that you can order typical items which where available in New Leaf (as well as in the previous titles) and get them delivered to your mailbox the next day. Sure, you may have not complete furniture sets available in NH then, as PC doesn't have full sets (as far as I know), however you would get with this way at least some of the pieces from a certain set. Since I'm not sure if they would drop any updates which just includes the addition of older items which have nothing to do with an event or anything, I think this option would be perfect to bring back some of the said older items.

I also wish more options to customize your house, in particular options to expand or getting rid off rooms, changing the layout of a room, being able to move windows to a different spot as well as changing their sizes etc. Perhaps they could bring back some of those neat features and designs from Happy Home Designer.

Besides, they need to bring back lemons and perfect fruits. I loved those in NL.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jan 15, 2021)

Would be neat if there was a stage or amphitheater that we could build and decorate like a special outdoor item (kind of like the campsite but when its vacant, slightly higher above the ground). Mostly for cosmetic and picture purposes. But it could tie to the bulletin board and events can be scheduled by the player that are held at the stage. And your villagers could show up and sit down if you have seating around the area. Or they could use the stage like the amenities from pocket camp lol


----------



## Angelbearpuppy (Jan 15, 2021)

I Do also kind of wish there was more fruit. Just to makenhaving an orchard or farm area worth it.


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Jan 15, 2021)

I know it won't happen but I wish they'd expand on the design system. And I don't even mean more design slots, I couldn't care less about that. I mean things like more control over our designs. First of all, why can't we make umbrellas out of simple patterns anymore? Seems odd to exclude that. Maybe even just give us the option to use a regular design as an umbrella, like the old games.

Also, I wish we could have control over the pro designs. I don't like that there are present options. It would be nice if we could choose the length, style, sleeve length, and "markings" (such as the hood, seams, and coat edge). They have clothing with all different combinations of these in the game, but we can only design a handful of them. Let me use the round dress with some sleeves, please! Otherwise it just looks like an ugly egg. I hate sleeveless options.


----------



## Jessi (Jan 15, 2021)

Mini games for online!


----------



## meggiewes (Jan 15, 2021)

I would love it if we got an Auction House app that acted like the flea market in ReTail. Make it so that people on your friends list can buy from you. 

More pattern designs from Sable that are more of the solid clothing patterns from the past games. Those clothing items make awesome pillows on couches!

My all-time, knock-out, dream of dreams would be incorporating the HHA and letting us have the opportunity to decorate villager homes. We could even make it so that we can only work with the items in their inventory and we are just re-arranging furniture. It could even be a feature that they would have to specifically request or something. I really doubt any of this would actually happen, but it's a crazy dream and I would love it if it were a feature.


----------



## McRibbie (Jan 15, 2021)

meggiewes said:


> I would love it if we got an Auction House app that acted like the flea market in ReTail. Make it so that people on your friends list can buy from you.



I'd prefer it if it was an actual location instead of an app, gives Reece and Cyrus something to do... but good idea!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 16, 2021)

Something I thought of today. It would be really nice if they gave an update to the game to where if you put crafting supplies on a surface like a table it won't count as litter. It would be nice to have a table by a bench outside that you could put wood sticks iron ect on so you can make your tools whenever without having your bag cluttered. Esp since there is no invincible tools to get in the game. Or put out some stacks of bait on a stall by your pier or a pond. I know that isn't crafting supplies, but it is a product.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 16, 2021)

nintendo needs to get everything from previous games and just put it in NH

so basically:
- the clothes & accessories from pocket camp
- the furniture & shops from NL
- the buildings and ability to decorate villager houses from HHD
- i heard in a previous ac game, when u pay off ur loan, u get a statue of urself in the middle of town and like, that sounds well cool and i want that aswell haha
- the hourly music from WW/CF

but yeah, while it will most likely never happen, those features would make NH the most superior animal crossing game


----------



## mermaidshelf (Jan 17, 2021)

xara said:


> a photo album along with collecting stamps would be super cute, honestly!
> 
> there’s a few features that i’d love to see at some point but the one thing that i’m _dying_ for is the ability to hug my villagers. it could be a reaction or as an option when talking to a villager, one that wouldn’t show up until your friendship level is at a certain point (similar to how the option to give gifts to your villagers isn’t available until a few days after they’ve moved in). this probably won’t ever come to fruition but i _really_ hope that it does.


I love this!! I think about picking up my villagers and hugging them over my shoulder like I do with cats all the time haha.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 17, 2021

I was very delusional before New Horizons came out and I thought we would see Pocket Camp stuff. Seeing how we don't even have a lot of New Leaf stuff yet, I'm not holding my breath but it would be nice. In particular, Diana's cookie items, Julian's cookie items, Tia's cookie items and Brie's cookie items as well as the new hand items like holding books and teddy bears!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 18, 2021)

Would anyone else be up for the idea of gates with the fences? I mean it would be nice decor if you arent into the idea of fencing flowers in but still being accessible to the flowers without fussing with removing and placing fencing or having to put a custom design or paving down infrontof a fence opening.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 18, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Would anyone else be up for the idea of gates with the fences? I mean it would be nice decor if you arent into the idea of fencing flowers in but still being accessible to the flowers without fussing with removing and placing fencing or having to put a custom design or paving down infrontof a fence opening.


i was thinking about this the other day 
i have to fence up my entrance during trades sometimes because my villagers keep getting in the way and i just thought gates would be so much easier

and if nintendo did add gates, they should only be opened by the player and best friends (like the use of shovels, axes etc)


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jan 18, 2021)

Poppies_92 said:


> Thought I would make a fun forum topic for things you would like/wish to see added into ACNH and for the community to have discussions on.
> 
> I figure I would start with the idea of having a personal digital photo album within the game. I enjoy taking photos a lot when I have free time and it seems strange are only options are social media and the switch photo app lol. Figure we could collect stamps and such and it adds a little something extra into the game lol



An in-game camera and photo album could also be used for bird watching.It would work like fishing and bug catching but instead of capturing the birds,players would find birds in trees or other places and take photos of them and submit them to Blathers.There was a game that came out a while back called Beyond Good And Evil in which the main character used a camera for espionage and it worked pretty well if I remember correctly.


----------



## MikkiC306 (Jan 18, 2021)

I would like to add to my original post:
White picket fence.
I mean really. How did that get missed? I was so bummed when I found out they didn't have a basic white picket fence and I couldn't customize to have a white picket fence.


----------



## heartdrops (Jan 19, 2021)

A feature to call/locate your villagers and visitors. It was 11:50am and I spent 5 minutes running around the whole island looking for Daisy Mae to find her loitering at the 3rd tier.


----------



## returnofsaturn (Jan 19, 2021)

the wishing well


----------



## Elias_ (Jan 19, 2021)

Jessi said:


> Mini games for online!



Yes! I'd love to see the minigame island back in the game. Hopefully, they add this in a summer update.


----------



## Mu~ (Jan 19, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Would anyone else be up for the idea of gates with the fences? I mean it would be nice decor if you arent into the idea of fencing flowers in but still being accessible to the flowers without fussing with removing and placing fencing or having to put a custom design or paving down infrontof a fence opening.


I want them. I don't want my villagers to enter in my yard and stalk me.


----------



## returnofsaturn (Jan 19, 2021)

Mu~ said:


> I want them. I don't want my villagers to enter in my yard and stalk me.



I love that idea and I think I'd want them to be able to open the gates tho.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 19, 2021



MikkiC306 said:


> Let me put rugs on the ground outside. Simple enough. Oh and store trees and flowers I've dug up in my storage or at least place them without having to plant. Maybe in a pot or something. Separate clothing storage from main storage. And let me hang art and wall accessories on the sides of the cliffs like a wall.





Wickel said:


> I'd love to be able to hang garlands in between two trees. So you can walk underneath them and make like a light-up or decorated pathway.





absol said:


> i want more accessories, earrings and wings in particular!
> they're in pocket camp so it's not that farfetched but I'm still kinda doubtful
> 
> View attachment 351646View attachment 351647View attachment 351648



I agree with these 100%, why they put so much effort into pocket camp vs new horizons is so unbelievably dumb to me.


----------



## Bluebellie (Jan 19, 2021)

I would love to feed my bugs and fishes. Maybe drop some fish bait on their cages


----------



## John Wick (Jan 19, 2021)

heartdrops said:


> A feature to call/locate your villagers and visitors. It was 11:50am and I spent 5 minutes running around the whole island looking for Daisy Mae to find her loitering at the 3rd tier.


Kinda like the megaphone from NL!


----------



## heartdrops (Jan 20, 2021)

John Wick said:


> Kinda like the megaphone from NL!



That'd be so awesome! Some of my villagers' reactions were funny. But it seems like a switch doesn't have a built-in mic?


----------



## meggiewes (Jan 20, 2021)

McRibbie said:


> I'd prefer it if it was an actual location instead of an app, gives Reece and Cyrus something to do... but good idea!



Me too. I would be happy if they brought Retail back, but a lot of people would complain about extra buildings.

They have lots of space for more apps on the UI. I do want to see them do something with it.


----------



## Mu~ (Jan 20, 2021)

They should change the map selection when you start playing/reset your island. It's really annoying only having 4 options to pick from and if you don't like any you have to reset again and enter all your data again, ughhh...


----------



## moonlights (Jan 20, 2021)

I only really have one request, and that is for customisation of the "town hall" (RS in NH) and possibly the airport, to return. I liked how it worked in NL.


----------



## Elias_ (Jan 20, 2021)

meggiewes said:


> Me too. I would be happy if they brought Retail back, but a lot of people would complain about extra buildings.
> 
> They have lots of space for more apps on the UI. I do want to see them do something with it.



Some extra buildings really would be nice. I always loved Retail, so having that back would be really cool.


----------



## pocky (Jan 21, 2021)

in no particular order...

perfect fruit
gracie's or at the very least another nook upgrade
furniture and clothing items from older games that didn't make it onto new horizons
sanrio collaboration returning (characters and items)
little by little bringing back all of the classic npcs from the older games
more custom pattern slots (this seems like the easiest one to implement, but the least likely to me)

EDIT: AHHH! THE SANRIO CHARACTERS ARE RETURNING!


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 21, 2021)

Top 3 needed for me right now

1. Mute the background music. Sometimes I'm just not in the mood for the music, and I cannot play 100% silence. It just doesn't work for me. My brain needs that audio feedback.

2. Movable Town Hall. This building seriously needs to move. There is so much we could do if we could move it. I'd love to throw it on top of a mountain.

3. DJ K.K. Spice up the night,  6 nights a week.


Being able to craft multiples or buy multiples at Able sisters would be welcomed, but it's a small part of my daily play.


----------



## Zura (Jan 21, 2021)

So like what if it was a feature that made the player characters walk around town when they are currently not in use? Just like the dream suites version of the player character so they'd just give basic dialogue. If that's too hard, at least make them roam their homes so that it'd make sense as to why they're MIA while not in use.


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 22, 2021)

Manually decorating villager's homes
Resetting villagers homes through Isabelle
All the complain to Isabelle options actually resetting what they're suppose to
Rugs being able to be placed outside
Customizable fish tanks and bug cages

Also as someone mentioned already, villager plushies would be the next step after villager photos. That would be an instant hit with everyone, no doubt.


----------



## CJ8080 (Jan 22, 2021)

Small little expansion ideas like starting a band or having a book store that has little stories relating to villagers. Also some sort of media that makes the world feel bigger then the island besides tv such as a readable magazine, planes in the sky, references to specific towns/ cities


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jan 24, 2021)

I am grateful for Nintendo giving us expanded storage last time!

However, I am a greedy hoarder. Can we have unlimited storage space please?


----------



## Mu~ (Jan 24, 2021)

Besides what people already mentioned, I need a bigger island. Maybe 8x8 tiles. I'd be happy with that. I'm having problems with my villagers' yards and pumpkin patch.
Also all the decoration options from HHD.


----------



## Feraligator (Jan 24, 2021)

Not sure if mentioned, but my biggest biggest _*biggest *_wish would be to add the option to listen to music from previous games...even better pick and choose which games are for each hour.

This is probably never going to happen and I may resort to other things to get the old music back so I can enjoy the game more lol


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 24, 2021)

Jez said:


> Not sure if mentioned, but my biggest biggest _*biggest *_wish would be to add the option to listen to music from previous games...even better pick and choose which games are for each hour.
> 
> This is probably never going to happen and I may resort to other things to get the old music back so I can enjoy the game more lol


I don't know about picking music for each hour, but some games that Nintendo have re-made did allow music options for the older music of the game. Maybe they would consider something like that for animal crossing by having it on a special boom box, or in the options menu, or just as added tracks with the new ones.


----------



## Feraligator (Jan 24, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> I don't know about picking music for each hour, but some games that Nintendo have re-made did allow music options for the older music of the game. Maybe they would consider something like that for animal crossing by having it on a special boom box, or in the options menu, or just as added tracks with the new ones.


Oh I didn't know that, most Nintendo games I've played don't have that option. AC has never even had the option to adjust or turn the music off, so it's not something that seems likely.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 24, 2021)

niko@kamogawa said:


> I am grateful for Nintendo giving us expanded storage last time!
> 
> However, I am a greedy hoarder. Can we have unlimited storage space please?



They should let resources stack to 90-99 in storage


----------



## Catto (Jan 24, 2021)

A bunch of these are great ideas!!! I wish Nintendo paid a little bit more attention to player feedback... I think it's a little bit sad that we all want to see the return of something present in other AC tittles. As a model collector and fossils fan it HURTS that they forgot about the dinasours models, I miss them so much I hope they make a comback with the giroids.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 24, 2021)

I think it would be kinda fun to have mitten options. or have a few coats with mittens as part of it.


----------



## xhyloh (Jan 24, 2021)

i really hope they add more design slots... and maybe an option to customize villager homes!


----------



## maria110 (Jan 24, 2021)

I want a castle.  A palace would also be a nice option.  Also taller fences and fence customization. More arches, including a cast iron New Orleans-looking one (to match the iron garden benches etc). A gazebo that you can go in.  Also, more styles of house furniture.  And more house exterior options, like the Asian style house shape and roofing that some villagers have.

Being able to go into the bath tubs, swim in rivers, get into the pumpkin carriage, ride the teacup ride, etc.  Also more amusement park rides like a ferris wheel.

If we could dream big, I think it would be neat to be able to build our own houses rather than just decorating them.  Then we could make castles.


----------



## meggiewes (Jan 25, 2021)

My wishful dream is to have flower recipes for the Jacob's Ladder flowers. Let you get a new DIY bundle from Isabelle after having your town at 5 stars for 30 days.

The big dream would to have a full set of furniture including a whole house set, wallpaper, flooring, carpet, flower crown, dress, hat, shoes, pochette, as well as a flower wreath and garden wagon. 

Actually, I would love that for all the flowers! Along with special fencing, trellises, and arches. Just let me craft even more things with flowers.


----------



## mermaidshelf (Jan 25, 2021)

There are some really fantastic ideas in this thread. I would've been so happy if this game were ACNL+ ceiling and window items from HHD + items from Pocket Camp with the new features of outdoor decorating, plot placements and no random move outs.


----------



## Jaco (Jan 25, 2021)

Catto said:


> A bunch of these are great ideas!!! I wish Nintendo paid a little bit more attention to player feedback...



You know, I'll take an unpopular position on this and argue that I think they've been better than expected on player feedback. A lot of the huge changes that have showed up in the past year were technical things like Island backups, Save Data Exchange, Dreaming, and the App Catalog. Especially island backups and Save Data Exchange, these were things we originally thought weren't going to make it to the game and were added later on. I can only imagine that this was a ton of work to put together.

Some might say that that stuff should have made it in at release, and I'd probably agree with that. But I still remember how worried I was in June about the possibility that my island might get corrupted and disappear forever. A LOT of people had those worries, and now that's a thing of the past.

I only hope that since some of these technical changes are behind them, they can focus on content like shops, minigames, and other things to keep people engaged with their Island for many more years. New Horizons really has potential to be a flagship game for the series that be kept alive for a very long time, sort of how Rockstar keeps GTA5 alive with updates and changes.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 25, 2021)

Jaco said:


> You know, I'll take an unpopular position on this and argue that I think they've been better than expected on player feedback. A lot of the huge changes that have showed up in the past year were technical things like Island backups, Save Data Exchange, Dreaming, and the App Catalog. Especially island backups and Save Data Exchange, these were things we originally thought weren't going to make it to the game and were added later on. I can only imagine that this was a ton of work to put together.
> 
> Some might say that that stuff should have made it in at release, and I'd probably agree with that. But I still remember how worried I was in June about the possibility that my island might get corrupted and disappear forever. A LOT of people had those worries, and now that's a thing of the past.
> 
> I only hope that since some of these technical changes are behind them, they can focus on content like shops, minigames, and other things to keep people engaged with their Island for many more years. New Horizons really has potential to be a flagship game for the series that be kept alive for a very long time, sort of how Rockstar keeps GTA5 alive with updates and changes.



Regardless of whether dreaming should have been in the release, I think dreaming was planned long before release. I believe it had nothing to do with player feedback.


----------



## Twisterheart (Jan 26, 2021)

I hope there isn’t a thread like this already. Sorry if there is!

Also, any ideas are welcome. It doesn’t have to be something that fits in with past games. It also doesn’t have to be something realistic. Just something you wish would happen. I personally don’t think any of my ideas will make it into the game, but it‘s nice to daydream.

For me, I wish there was a city or something that we could visit that had different shops. ReTail could be located here, along with Gracie‘s, The Marquee/Club Lol, and whatever else. And perhaps Leif, Kicks, and Labelle could have their own shops again that they run whenever they aren‘t visiting your island. These shops could carry exclusive items you can only buy here.

Instead of being a flea market, ReTail could sell exclusive furniture that Nook’s Cranny doesn’t have. Perhaps old furniture sets/items could be sold here? And like the other NPCS, Reese and Cyrus could occasionally stop by your island selling furniture. And maybe Cyrus could do special customization on items that would otherwise be impossible, such as fences.

I was also thinking the pelicans could return with their own shop. I don’t think they will ever add the post office back into the game, but maybe they could do something else. I was thinking maybe they could run some sort of exchange program where you can go to trade items online with people, similar to the market box in Pocket Camp. So you could put items up for sale, and anyone could buy them without having to share codes and meet up. Any items you buy will be sent to you through the mail by Pete. I’m not too sure about this one tbh but maybe this would work?

I would also really like Kapp’n and the minigames back.

Those are just a few basic ideas that I have. They aren’t perfect and could probably be fixed, but that’s just the basic idea behind it. Like I said earlier, I (sadly) doubt they will ever add things like this to the game, but it would be nice.


----------



## kasane (Jan 26, 2021)

i wish there was an option for the houses/shops to be placed sideways. all of them are front facing, which i understand, but being able to rotate them would add some variety

the town plaza tree in new leaf was a pretty cute touch, it was nice to see the tree grow the longer you continued playing. it would be cool if a similar thing is implemented into new horizons


----------



## John Wick (Jan 26, 2021)

There are a few threads like this, but I'll answer anyway. 

Bring back every single item and feature from NL.


----------



## Twisterheart (Jan 26, 2021)

John Wick said:


> There are a few threads like this, but I'll answer anyway.
> 
> Bring back every single item and feature from NL.



Oops! I kind of figured there probably were, but I missed them ^^”

I also wish all the items and features from NL would come back. It’s a shame they even removed them in the first place, especially since there wasn’t anything wrong with it.  I get they wanted to do something different, but at the very least you would think they could have added in all the old furniture.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 26, 2021)

Twisterheart said:


> Oops! I kind of figured there probably were, but I missed them ^^”
> 
> I also wish all the items and features from NL would come back. It’s a shame they even removed them in the first place, especially since there wasn’t anything wrong with it.  I get they wanted to do something different, but at the very least you would think they could have added in all the old furniture.


I think they didn't add those hundreds of items because it would have made NH a great game, and they didn't want it to be that great that Pocket Camp players might abandon the real cash cow, for NH, so we were left with this empty shell of a game, that will never reach it's full potential.

A real shame.


----------



## Raz (Jan 26, 2021)

One thing that could be very cool in a game where we collect/hoard tons of items is this






They could have seasonal gachapons too, so you could collect different sets.


----------



## CyrusMoonside (Jan 27, 2021)

I would like the ability to change your island name, see Gracie appear on the island to sell her products, and maybe bring back the van camper from New Leaf where the special and holiday characters visit, but just as regular campers.


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise (Jan 27, 2021)

I really want a bunch of new outdoor items. Picnic tables, public grills, more picnic baskets/food/items, a volleyball net. More archways. Particularly flower archways and ones that match existing fences.  Decorative raised garden boxes. Flower boxes. Gazebo. 

Picnic blankets you can place outside. 

I want villagers to have areas and items they prefer. Like jocks congregating more in areas with sports equipment and interacting with that stuff more. Villager behavior being more seasonal, like villagers avoiding the beach in winter and gravitating towards it in summer. 

I still would _really like _to be able to recolor instead of having to trade for items.

Oh, and I have wanted for the longest time high walls that work like fences but only against cliffs. So you could have a brick wall, for instance, instead of a cliff face showing. 

I have also mentioned a few times, but don't think it will happen, I want the ability to decorate by month and have the game put away items at the end of the month and put them back up when that month rolls around again. I would love so much I'd I could decorate for Halloween once and my town would put the decorations back up for me every October and put them away in November. This should have its own storage and should allow you to store flowers and have them automatically put away and put back out. Imagine being able to have monthly color schemes or automatically having no flowers in winter!

Storage with different pages instead of pre-defined categories. For clothing to be stored separately from house inventory entirely and to be accessed only from dressers. A way to access house storage outside the house.

Transparency in pro designs. A pro+ options that let's you draw specular maps for custom clothing so you can define how shiny parts of the pattern should be. 

I would also like an indicator of a villager's location to appear on my map when I select their portrait.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 27, 2021)

there's so much i want brought back or added:

- literally add every furniture item from HHD!
everyone talks about the froggy chair but nobody seems to want that eggplant cow 
i want the eggplant cow...

- it's been said before but, either the hourly music from WW/CF and NL or the ability to turn music off all together because NH music is so bad

-bring back old npc's and ALL removed villagers (nintendo, sanrio, super old villagers etc)

- put rugs outside

- more picnic items 

- pocket camp furniture & accessories (EARRINGS!)

- and most of all, make all furniture items just 1 item u can customise
i'm so annoyed of wanting a white basket but my shop only sells a brown basket so i gotta go looking everywhere online
just an example, i don't actually need a basket lol


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 27, 2021)

For the March trailer to not be as disappointing as this one was.


----------



## Hsn97 (Jan 27, 2021)

Can I just say New Leaf?
Like everything NL had other than like the grass wearing.

I want the high street back with all the different shops and NPCs.
I want Tortimors island with the mini games and online services.
RESETTII!
Can we please get the police office back with Copper and Booker?
How about the post office with Pelly and Phylis?
And of course where the heck is Brewster?!

Can we go back to our tools not breaking every 5 god damn minutes.
Or not having items colour locked to our islands.
Can we please move flowers without having to use the shovel!
And can we please get more furniture sets!

Can we get better hourly music?
Or for the villagers not to repeat the same bit of dialogue 20x a day.

Nintendo had such a good foundation with NL, CF, WW and the original game that I’m not sure, just how exactly, they managed to mess up New Horizons so badly.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 27, 2021



John Wick said:


> I think they didn't add those hundreds of items because it would have made NH a great game, and they didn't want it to be that great that Pocket Camp players might abandon the real cash cow, for NH, so we were left with this empty shell of a game, that will never reach it's full potential.
> 
> A real shame.


I never looked at it like this but you’re probable right.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 27, 2021



Noel_in_Sunrise said:


> I have also mentioned a few times, but don't think it will happen, I want the ability to decorate by month and have the game put away items at the end of the month and put them back up when that month rolls around again. I would love so much I'd I could decorate for Halloween once and my town would put the decorations back up for me every October and put them away in November. This should have its own storage and should allow you to store flowers and have them automatically put away and put back out. Imagine being able to have monthly color schemes or automatically having no flowers in winter!



Oh my gosh this would be such an amazing thing to have! I love this idea.


----------



## TxAnt (Jan 27, 2021)

Among the things I miss from NL I think the one that bothers me most is not being able to access my storage from anywhere other than my house.  The Resident Services building would be ideal, or even the airport.  I miss having the lockers and having to run back home to see what I have in inventory.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 27, 2021)

John Wick said:


> I think they didn't add those hundreds of items because it would have made NH a great game, and they didn't want it to be that great that Pocket Camp players might abandon the real cash cow, for NH, so we were left with this empty shell of a game, that will never reach it's full potential.
> 
> A real shame.


Yeah I always wondered about that to. And when I heard talk about NH and PC being back to back and the mobile game wouldn't be stopping updates, I had/have a sneaking suspicion that could be the case.


----------



## Junalt (Jan 27, 2021)

There‘s a thread about this very same thing just on page 2 of the forum.





__





						Wishful ideas for Animal Crossing NH Thread
					

Less dialogue form Orville and fix up the entire set up for going online. (Seems there's a lot of unnecessary steps. I don't recall NL being as time consuming)   I do agree Orville's dialogue needs to be improved. Though the time it takes to open your gate to all friends online is about as long...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 27, 2021)

Junalt said:


> There‘s a thread about this very same thing just on page 2 of the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, this type of thread comes up so often. But I feel like the fact that these conversations are as prevalent as they are is a telltale sign.


----------



## Scrafty (Jan 27, 2021)

Extra shops that you travel to would be great. It could be like the Tortimer's island from New Leaf so you could travel there with your friends, or there would be a version of it to meet with random people. It could be where you went to play mini-games.


----------



## meggiewes (Jan 27, 2021)

My main thing I would want would be to put rugs outside, select multiple things to put in the cart at Ables, and be able to have a buy max button on the customization kits like you can with turnips.

For my bigger, wilder, and personal this-is-what-I-would-do-if-I-made-AC thoughts I would bring back Re-Tail, Leif's shop, the Roost (unsure if stand-alone building or in the museum because I can see cozy perks for both), bring back Katrina as a traveler, Kapp'n back, Katie comes back as a traveler since it is so easy to visit people now, Shrunk to come back to tell jokes on off days on the Roost, Gracie to come back and sell super expensive furniture, and the HHA to move in and let you re-arrange your villagers homes using only what they have in their inventory (including rugs, wallpaper, and flooring),


----------



## Hilbunny (Jan 27, 2021)

I’d love to see...

More furniture sets.

The big outdoor items that the villagers played on from pocket camp.

And that floor tiles were locked outside of construction mode.... so I can’t accidentally erase floor tiles.


----------



## annex (Jan 27, 2021)

I want fun tree themed furniture. You get them from shaking trees. You still get regular items, but sometimes luck out and get unorderable tree furniture. Lol.

I want the same with balloons, but better looking than New Leafs balloon set.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jan 27, 2021)

- Post office
- Café
- Club
- Gardening shop
- Nookling upgrades
- Katrina shop
- Tortimer Island
- Furniture sets to return
- Pocket camp quality furniture, and clothes (I don't care if that means introducing gacha)
- Minigames
- Perfect fruit
- Credit Card
- Ceiling furniture (come on Nintendo HHD had it..)
- Placeable rugs outside
- Resetti & Don, and their secret hideout
- Make villagers great again
- Let us expand the small rooms in our houses
- Hanging bridges
- Plant trees on tiles next to cliffs
- Let us place cliffs on top of cliffs without the 1 tile buffer
- Keep tools in our toolbelt rather than inventory
- Let me designate spots for visiting NPCs, release them from the plaza..
- *EXPAND THE CUSTOM DESIGN LIMIT!*


----------



## coldpotato (Jan 27, 2021)

-Brewster with the Roost
-Take out coffee that you can drink
-All items/mats stacking to at least 100
-The ability to see the color variation of something in your pockets when you hover over it
-Being able to craft at least 5 things at a time
-Being able to buy all different color variations of a specific clothing item at once in ables
-Being able to easily stop a villager from wearing something you gifted them
-Being able to change your villager's wallpaper/flooring
-Easier moveout method for unwanted villagers that doesn't involve an amiibo card
-More custom design slots
-More food items
-Being able to customize fences to different colors
-More games with villagers like treasure hunts and such
-All NPC's who work indoors able to come outside for at least an hour a day
-Island expansion
-A wider variety of daily nook miles tasks
-The ability to print out multiple NMT when exchanging nook miles
-Being able to interact with more items (like being able to sit inside the teacups in the teacup ride, being able to run on the treadmill, etc)
-More games to play with friends


----------



## Poppies_92 (Jan 27, 2021)

I wish for cultural events with stuff to do and new NPCs or just have Isabell or Gulliver take control of the event lol. I thought about this with Día de Muertos/Day of The Dead and many others.


----------



## annex (Jan 28, 2021)

I think it would be nice if Sable would give us more patterns. Some Holiday and seasonal ones would be cool. Winter, festive, valentines, shamrock , easter, Halloween, fall, spring, etc. 

I would also be thrilled if they have us more pattern space.


----------



## Rosch (Jan 30, 2021)

With Sanrio villagers possibly returning, I was kinda hoping that other existing amiibos should add more new villagers.

In New Leaf, we had 3 Splatoon (Inkwell, Cece, Viche) and 4 Legend of Zelda (Wolf Link, Medii, Epona, Ganon) villagers. I wish they would expand that to other franchises.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 31, 2021)

I miss Tortimer's Island and the Cafe (like everyone else)

Yes, we already have an island (that we live on- as well as mystery islands)- but Tortimer's Island was sooo much more exciting! I loved how there was exclusive bugs and how you could earn BANK when you played at night. I also miss Kappn's songs, the exclusive shop items, and Club Tortimer. The tours were really fun too.

Also- I want the ability to change game music. Like, in the settings menu, there can be a music & sfx option, and from there, you could change which game's soundtrack you want- GCN, WW, City Folk, and NL.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 31, 2021)

time to ramble!! >:3c

obvious/most others' want these too:
-i want the cafe back!!! put it in the museum pls!
-i want something tortimer island again. that was one of my favorite parts of new leaf
-give us back all the furniture from previous games
-sanrio villagers pls (i want TOBY) and their furniture
-also the nintendo villagers
-more custom design slots??
-bulk buying clothes pls
-pocket camp items!!!

my own ideas:
-i'd love more villagers interactions!! i want to be able to hug my villagers, hold hands, etc. cottonsprout on twitter has alot of good ideas similar to this!!
-i'd also like more to do with villagers! let us have picnics or sleepovers (not sure how that one would work), let us have random visits again, but with a better system (aka you can tell them no i'm busy), etc. i miss hide n seek.
-diagonal waterfalls pls
-let me at least place items on the top cliff, i get a limit to how high they can get, but at least let me put stuff up there!
-baking!! i want to make my villagers food!
-gardening. i know we have flowers and pumpkins, but i need MORE


----------



## Mezzanine (Jan 31, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## pwure (Jan 31, 2021)

throughout playing acnh i’ve thought of some features that would just make the game easier and i was wondering what everyone else has thought of as well
it’s really cool when game developers take consumers ideas for improvements and i hope one day some of things we think of could be made real
for example; while i was trying to place a bridge in the exact center of a river section today, i thought it would be so much easier if i could see where i was placing the bridge either on the map or from a birds eye view and make small adjustments from there instead of trying to creep one way or the other on foot, ik you can imagine the spot but for some places it doesn’t zoom out far enough to see the whole picture. i also had an idea of what if you could turn a grid on or off so it could be easier to count out spaces (since the grid of the map isn’t super obvious to me anyways) and place things in the center or however you want (kind of like in the sims) idk just some building ideas i had today


----------



## Diegoboy (Jan 31, 2021)

I wish I could move the resident services building, and I wish I could build a bridge over land. 
By this, I mean, span a gap on the second tier where I can walk underneath (no river)


----------



## pwure (Jan 31, 2021)

Diegoboy said:


> I wish I could move the resident services building, and I wish I could build a bridge over land.
> By this, I mean, span a gap on the second tier where I can walk underneath (no river)


resident services can be such an inconvenience ;—; i can’t think of any reason why we can’t move it, and i get the bridge over land thing, i had to put a little river where i didn’t really want one for that


----------



## Mr.Fox (Jan 31, 2021)

Desert Island Escape 2.0!!!!

I know I sound like a broken record at this point...I just want something else to do with the villagers.


----------



## azurill (Jan 31, 2021)

Having a grid you can turn on/off would be great would have made fixing my river easier. I would love being able to connect my second or third tiers with bridges without to having to put in rivers. I wish I could just move a building or bridge  over one or two spots instead of having to move it somewhere else then move it back. Sometimes I’m off by a space like I am with one of my bridges but don’t want to pay to demolish it just to move it one space.


----------



## pwure (Jan 31, 2021)

azurill said:


> Having a grid you can turn on/off would be great would have made fixing my river easier. I would love being able to connect my second or third tiers with bridges without to having to put in rivers. I wish I could just move a building or bridge  over one or two spots instead of having to move it somewhere else then move it back. Sometimes I’m off by a space like I am with one of my bridges but don’t want to pay to demolish it just to move it one space.


whenever i accidentally mess up a placement of a bridge or something i just immediately close the game so it doesn’t save there, kind of annoying but less annoying than moving and demolishing stuff like that


----------



## azurill (Jan 31, 2021)

pwure said:


> whenever i accidentally mess up a placement of a bridge or something i just immediately close the game so it doesn’t save there, kind of annoying but less annoying than moving and demolishing stuff like that


I usually do this now but this was my first bridge and didn’t have terraforming to fix the river to get in the right place. I didn’t have my path layout picked then either so I just placed it at the time.


----------



## DrewAC (Jan 31, 2021)

Mini games with an additional currency and special items to buy them with and an off-screen smaller island with GCN-style huts for additional villagers.


----------



## pwure (Jan 31, 2021)

another idea i had while i’m villager hunting now, the ability to go to another nmt island from an island you’re already on instead of going back home in between


----------



## John Wick (Feb 1, 2021)

Everything from NL.

Removal of crafting, breaking tools, and autosave.


----------



## charmingpeach (Feb 2, 2021)

Not sure if this would count as a wishful idea, I don't see Nintendo doing this with their policies as they never let this happen with any game. But I think with the enormous liberty New Horizons has, especially with custom design and stuff, it would be cool if in the next game (because I don't think they would for this one) they allowed us to create custom content (furniture and outside decor we could download from Ables or Nooks' Service!). I think the custom designs are so important in the sense that it keeps the game alive and fresh, it's the most fun part for me! Imagine the impact of custom content if it were to happen! (Especially with how talented and creative the AC community is)


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Feb 6, 2021)

Not sure how mini games worked in past ac games or what they even were, but i think it would be cool if you clicked on a furinture piece that was a game it would take you into another screen to actually play the game. Like if its in a villager home or on harveys island or if a villager is so close to the furinture you could play the game with your villager if its not single player. Board game or arcade cabinet.


----------



## King koopa (Feb 6, 2021)

This post is going to be very long. I wish there was a call app you could use with your nookphone. Sure some people might not want to talk with your real voice like that, but it would make the nookphone seem more like a phone. I also want to replace sending letters with emailing for the same reason. Also I wish new horizons was like pocket camp with all those events, so each time you play, you have something to look forward to. I have heard lots of complaints about people who hate the events, so many that idea will help. Also, I want like an adult personality, for male and female villagers. I think my animals in New horizons are preteens-young adults. Maybe some villagers that act like adults will spice things up. Also to change cranky villagers from pretending they are old men, to how they were in New leaf.


----------



## lemoncrossing (Feb 6, 2021)

This is 100% wishful thinking, but here are some things I’d absolutely love to see:

•More hair colors— I miss the light brown and the straight-up white hair colors from previous titles!

•A variety of food items, like the burger meal or spaghetti dish from HHD/NL. I love the current food items, but I feel like there are too many desserts and not enough main dishes. I also loved the plate of cheese, the bread box, and the bag of groceries that we used to have.

•Please let us buy NMT in bulk. It takes so long to buy even just ten tickets at once!

•Something akin to Club Tortimer, where you can meet other players/play games together. Club Tortimer was 100% a mistake, full of chaotic kids and annoying hackers, but it was definitely fun haha.

•I’d also like more shops to visit... something similar to the city in CF, maybe? I miss a lot of the funky NPCs like Shrunk, Harriet, and Phineas.

•Most important one of all: let us sit on rocks again, Nintendo. _Please_


----------



## annex (Feb 6, 2021)

I would love it if the fish and bug tournaments for this year had new items. 

A cute fish aquarium that has a few small fish swimming in it.
a frog alarm clock.
a beautiful butterfly bed
a spider web clock for the wall. We had this in New Leaf.
a firefly lamp
a red snapper sofa
Framed bug and fish pictures for the wall that can be customized with different bugs and fish
A dragon fly wall fan.
a great white shark coffee table
a dung beatle side table
a lady bug kitchen table
A jellyfish chair
an oarfish wall shelf that you can place a couple of items on.

I was just making up some things last minute, but I have a vision of that frog clock, and it's adorable. The framed pictures would be awesome too.

Also, remember the bug costumes in New Leaf? There was a caterpillar, ladybug, butterfly, and that's all I remember. I would like to see a honeybee one too.


----------



## Gashlycrumb (Feb 6, 2021)

Small wish:

Shelving - I'd love to have some shelf items that allow us to place stuff on them. We have sooo many cute small misc. items and I'd love to able to display them somewhere that isn't a table or stool.

Big wish:

Pocket Camp-esque terrain options - I just want to turn my island into a trippy Alice in Wonderland thing or a spooky Halloweentown; even if they just made them skins that we had to pay for or something, I'd love to be able to really personalize my island beyond just the layout and decorations.

Wildcards i guess:

Selling Blathers our extra fossils - He could basically be what Flick and CJ are for bugs and fish, and buy our extras at a premium once he's identified them. He could even take up model-making as a hobby and that can be how we get the little model dino skeletons!

The dead trees you'd get when a perfect fruit tree died - they're so perfect for a spooky/haunted town and I miss them


----------



## ThePondGirl (Feb 6, 2021)

This is, like, BEYOND wishful thinking (but I did see some other posts wishing for similar features! So there’s hope!), but I would pay exorbitant amounts of money for a chance to go back to the city. City Folk was my... well, I got it and Wild World for the same Christmas, so I guess they’re both my first games? I digress. It’s super nostalgic for me, and it’d be an awesome way to reintroduce a bunch of old characters. When I say I shed a tear upon hearing Animal City play on my radio in NH, I’m not exaggerating. CF is such a special game for me.


----------



## King koopa (Feb 6, 2021)

ThePondGirl said:


> This is, like, BEYOND wishful thinking (but I did see some other posts wishing for similar features! So there’s hope!), but I would pay exorbitant amounts of money for a chance to go back to the city. City Folk was my... well, I got it and Wild World for the same Christmas, so I guess they’re both my first games? I digress. It’s super nostalgic for me, and it’d be an awesome way to reintroduce a bunch of old characters. When I say I shed a tear upon hearing Animal City play on my radio in NH, I’m not exaggerating. CF is such a special game for me.


Yeah I agree. Right now my island theme is city and I am trying to make it feel like the city in city folk but it's so hard☠


----------



## BRYANT43 (Feb 6, 2021)

I wanna make a cave and be able to see further into the distance.


----------



## hankstar (Jun 1, 2021)

I know this will most likely never ever happen, but I thought it was so cool how in the GameCube version of AC you had another island to visit (with GBA connection). It would be so cool to have another small island to play around with. You could have another smaller house to work with as well as maybe one or two islanders that lived there. It would be nice to be able to try out a new theme on that island. Maybe they could even incorporate island exclusive bugs, fish, and fossils? Maybe even a new NPC that was exclusive to that island?

Again, I don't think we'll ever see something like that, but I think it would be so much fun!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 1, 2021)

There is something I taught of. What if we can buy the ATMs from the Nook Mile Shop. Think about it. There is only one ATM at the Resident Services there is none else anywhere. So if we bought ATMs from the Nook Mile Shop it can function the same way as it did if you was by Resident Services. It can be useful if you put them next to your shops and by the airport so that way you don't have to worry about running all the back to Resident Services.


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 3, 2021)

-I'd love if when you shop for clothes, you can pick out more the one shir, instead or reapeatindly going into the changing room! Or clothing in general from abels lol

-Id love my villagers to come over to my place, or just randomly find them in my empty house lol. That would be cute, like finding a villager in another's house


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 3, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> There is something I taught of. What if we can buy the ATMs from the Nook Mile Shop. Think about it. There is only one ATM at the Resident Services there is none else anywhere. So if we bought ATMs from the Nook Mile Shop it can function the same way as it did if you was by Resident Services. It can be useful if you put them next to your shops and by the airport so that way you don't have to worry about running all the back to Resident Services.


Or if we could earn an ABD like we could in NL once we acquired enough bells! It's really weird that they don't have an earnable ABD, and that visitors can't use the ABD.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 3, 2021

I'm really hoping that the upcoming update will have something substantial, whether it's the café or a new level in the museum or gyroids or Tortimer's Island or even just more furniture. Nintendo pls


----------



## TheMagicIf (Jun 4, 2021)

One thing I would wish to see added to the game would be a little check mark on the clothes icons inside the fitting room in Able Sisters. I've recently started purchasing every clothing item/colour variation I don't yet have catalogued, but it's a bit tedious to keep going in and out of my catalogue so I don't accidentally spend Bells on something I've already bought.

It's a little easier to check the catalogue with the Nintendo Switch Online app, but I find it's somewhat slow when I'm typing in the item name.


----------



## Aardbei (Jun 5, 2021)

I want the new items in Nook Shopping to be announced on the bulletin board !


----------



## Kattea (Jun 6, 2021)

I already got my extra design slots, now all I need is more than 8 inclines and I'll be happy with the game.


----------



## Hsn97 (Jun 7, 2021)

There’s so much that’s already been mentioned that I’d adored. But one thing that I would absolutely die for is the ability to decorate my villagers houses, like I’m HHD.


----------

